
Saudi Arabia bestows citizenship on a robot named Sophia - Riseed
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/26/saudi-arabia-robot-citizen-sophia/
======
dovdovdov
Not that big of a step, knowing the limited rights of real women in the
region...

